# Whisky..



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

So, I usually drink Makers Mark and i've tried some Gentlemen's Jack. What other Whisky's are in a similar price range that are good?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You drinking mixed, or neat?


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Glass and ice.. Nothing else.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Some ones I like:

Sweet, complex, smooth, dark: Woodford Reserve Distiller's Select, Elijah Craig - I recommend both VERY strongly

Firewater: Knob Creek, Bulleit Bourbon, Wild Turkey 101

Cheaper but good: Old Grandad, of course Jim Beam (my staple), Evan Williams if you want to make sours or are light in the wallet


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Art of Manliness Guide to Scotch Whisky | The Art of Manliness

:tu


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I just had Evan Williams the other day. not a huge fan, but I had no Jack, and the Williams was free... So can't Complain!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Guess I should say i'm looking American styles.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Smooth, Dark, Complex: Woodford Reserve (fantastic), Elijah Craig (THIS STUFF HAS THE DEVIL IN IT AND HAS CAUSED MUCH PAIN, SUFFERING, AND POOR DECISION MAKING IN GENERAL, YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!! lol), maybe Russel's Reserve

Firewater: Knob Creek, Bulleit, Turkey 101

Cheaper but good: Beam (my staple), Old Grandad, Evan Williams if you are low on funds or want to make sours or something.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

My devil is mixing Jack, Jager, and Patron in a night...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Note, my double post was caused by terrible verizon internet, not bourbon!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh, ouch... Never had Jager and never wish to.



Coop D said:


> My devil is mixing Jack, Jager, and Patron in a night...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was a bartender for a few years, and right during the Jager bomb craze....

Talk about bad sweats the day after drinking that much red bull. I was like a 50 year old women going through "the Changes"


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

love me some Jim Beam and Woodford Reserve....Kentucky Straight Bourbon is king of whiskey!:drinking:


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

1792 has my full attention here lately. I was on a Woodford's Reserve kick before that. I've drank plent of Gentleman Jack as well. Blanton's is awful nice, but is about $45 a fifth. 

I usually keep a bottle of good stuff and a bottle of Evan Williams on hand. That way I don't go through the good stuff too fast if I'm trying to get a good head quickly, or already toasty and not getting the FULL taste effect of the good stuff.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been liking Bulliet lately. I drink mine neat.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Jim Beam Black is tasty.

I agree with the Evan Williams if your makin sours or mixing with coke.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> The Art of Manliness Guide to Scotch Whisky | The Art of Manliness
> 
> :tu


This appears to be a Kentucky Bourbon & Tennessee Whiskey Thread. Not sure how your link fits in!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> This appears to be a Kentucky Bourbon & Tennessee Whiskey Thread. Not sure how your link fits in!


OP never specified which specific type of whiskey. Just giving him another option.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

When drinking American I go with Knob, however, I'm a fan of Irish Whiskey. I got myself a bottle of Jameson 18Yr Old the other day. Mmmm Mmmm Good!


----------



## BDC (Jun 2, 2008)

All of my favs in one shot..........


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

love Woodford....2 parts with one part water...smooth vanilla flavours...I just had to use it in my avatar pic


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Such a hard choice... 1792 or Woodford... Which one... Or both.. heh.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

So, I got the Woodford. I gotta say, it's nice and smooth and can see it's gonna get me in trouble. heh.


----------



## SmokeyTheKid (Aug 23, 2007)

On the rare occasion I can be pried away from Scotch, I'll go with Mark or Knob.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad you liked the Woodford - if you like that I'd say try some Elijah Craig, too, it's good and fairly inexpesive to boot, considering it's a 12 year bourbon ($23 or so a fifth, here). They make an 18 year too, but that stuff tastes like gasoline to me!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Scotch is next on my list. Never had any before so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

ok now we can switch to scotch!

i myself dont know shizits about scotch but i do have a bottle of The Glennlivet 12yr and The Balvenie Double Wood 12yr both under 30$ a bottle and both damn tastie...so thats what im offerin up:nod:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Coop D said:


> My devil is mixing Jack, Jager, and Patron in a night...


GAH! :drinking: uke:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I picked up some MacAllan 12 year. Not to bad, taste was odd at first, but I'm really starting to dig it. Next is Irish Whiskey. Just looking to try some things i've never had before.


----------



## SmokeyTheKid (Aug 23, 2007)

Nocturnus said:


> I picked up some MacAllan 12 year. Not to bad, taste was odd at first, but I'm really starting to dig it. Next is Irish Whiskey. Just looking to try some things i've never had before.


Excellent choice! I might get flamed for this, but for someone new to Scotch, I'd also recommend a quality blend. Dimple Pinch is a nice blend you can pick up in the $25 range. Blends tend to have a bit less unique character, but tend to be fantastically consistent and, if done right, the whiskies compliment one another.

If you're really into single malts, another inexpensive winner is Dalmore 12.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

BigRay023 said:


> ok now we can switch to scotch!
> 
> i myself dont know shizits about scotch but i do have a bottle of The Glennlivet 12yr and The Balvenie Double Wood 12yr both under 30$ a bottle and both damn tastie...so thats what im offerin up:nod:


You are a lucky man to find Balvenie Double Wood for under $30. Around here, it is going for $45. If it was under $30 for me, I would be drinking it MUCH more often. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Benz_one said:


> You are a lucky man to find Balvenie Double Wood for under $30. Around here, it is going for $45. If it was under $30 for me, I would be drinking it MUCH more often. :new_all_coholic:


got it at samsclub or costco cant remember which....think i will get more!:al


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I have to recommend Buffalo Trace. It is wonderfully balanced and at $18 a fifth, it is hard to beat for the price. Trust me, you won't be disappointed! As you can tell, I also enjoy Knob Creek, but it was already posted several times. Good luck!


----------



## bigman (Aug 4, 2006)

My favorites are Elijah Craig 18yo and Four Roses Small Batch (only problem I have to go out of state to get) and my go to Makers Mark.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Cheaper but good: Old Grandad


:nod:
LOVE Old Grand-Dad (but not in a sexual way of course...).
Very good quality bourbon at a _very reasonable_ price!!!


----------

